# need saw recomendations. have Stihl 362, want more power but not use our MS460



## Tree Raptor (Sep 11, 2011)

I figure I'd ask the experts instead of wasting all that gas running around. I had 361, liked it, so bought its replacement the 362 stihl but wish to have more power. 
I don't want to grab out stihl 460 as it's just too much for bucking, so what is out there that is real fast and light. I don't want another stihl 362 if I can avoid it but
stihl jumps right up to the 441 which is on the same frame (weight) of my stihl 460 so really can get another stihl so looking at Husky or ????

I haven't been on this site in a while (working...) but do remember LOTS of guys recommending/liking the 372xp. I had an XP357 and that ran great but not 
quite as reliable as my stihls. Never had an XP372. 


So, can you guys give me any recommendations as to what is out there about the size and weight of the stihl 362 but more powerful, but not as heavy and bulky as the stihl 460. 


I wish someone would make a midsize saw that screams.....

thanks in advance.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a second-hand 346xp with a ported muffler that I find myself reaching for more and more with every job. It freekin screams. Crane jobs, blocking down firewood, general ground work...you name it. Everyone that runs it falls in love and, man! it is waaaaay easier on my back than the ole 372xp! Hit Brad Snelling up in the chainsaw area. He's a great guy, does fabulous work, and he's not trying to break your bank. Just my two cents. As a side note, I actually traded my low-hour 361 (for a different saw) to Brad after I got the 346 from him...I didn't see a reason to keep it anymore after I got the 346. So to recap, MUCH lighter and MUCH more manueverable than 361, cuts as fast or faster...and its a Husqvarna.  Trifecta!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 11, 2011)

What you need is a 044 or 440 if you can find one of either. Muffler mod it and you are set, if you really want something port it. I find they handle as well as a 60cc saw and not near as bulky feeling as a 460 with comparable power.

I'll second the 346xp, I sold my MS361 and 357xp and now go from a 346xp to an MS440. I've had reliability issues with Husky, but really like how the 346 starts and runs, use the primer bulb and it starts one pull from cold usually.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Sep 11, 2011)

Not to discredit or be argumentative, but my experience has been that Huskys hold up better (except for the 338xpt vs. Stihl MS200T...no comparison there on any level) Also, my 346 doesn't have a primer bulb, but she chokes and fires up well, but tends to be a little...."tedious" for a few seconds till she warms up.  I find a 346, 372's, and 395 seem to cover all my bases very well. Again...just my opinions. Will say that the 460 is a dandy machine, so I would have to imagine that the 440 is a fine contender in it's own right...even tho I haven't run one. Cheers


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 11, 2011)

A ms440 is right up your alley. Stihl just reintroduced them this year. A great saw with good power and they feel nice and light in your hands. I've had 4 of them in the past, all nice saws.


----------



## tree md (Sep 11, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> A ms440 is right up your alley. Stihl just reintroduced them this year. A great saw with good power and they feel nice and light in your hands. I've had 4 of them in the past, all nice saws.


 
Where have you seen a new Stihl 440? I have heard nothing of them being reintroduced. I would be very eager to buy a new one if I could.


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 11, 2011)

+1 on the 440, almost the same weight as the 362 with power that is very close to the 460. It will fit you needs very well. Get the thing woods ported and have more power than a stock 460. You just can't go wrong with a 440, there is nothing not to like about one. One of the best power to weight ratio's ever made imho. You'll never use the 362 after running a 440. You could always buy a another 361 and have it ported. You would wind up with a saw close to performing like a stock if was massaged by the right hands with the weight that you had previously liked. You should try a ported saw, I didn't like the weight and bulkiness of a 660 and had a 460 ported, it performs way better than the 660 and is a more manageable saw for me weight wise, the gain in performance is worth it.


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 11, 2011)

There back.

Just do a search here, this topic (ms440) has been covered for months.


----------



## Tree Raptor (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks guys for the recomendations.... I went to the Stihl site and it only lists a MS441 (no MS440). 

The MS441 lists weight same as MS460 (15.2 lbs)

not sure where this MS440 is that you are referring too ?? 

If I do find one who does the best and MOST RELIABLE porting ? feel little funny taking a very expensive saw and letting someone port it...

good bye warranty...


----------



## troythetreeman (Sep 12, 2011)

i have a husqvarna 350 i love, when i replace it itll be a 346xp, 2 problems with this choice tho are xp models are commercial saws and only have a 6 month warranty, they also will pull the screw out of the mount nearest the tank, but they sell a brass sleeve to fix it as it a pretty common problem
i climb with an echo, dont really have a lot of experience with their larger saws tho, ran a couple, wasnt hugely impressed but they werent junk either
but echo has a 5 year consumer warranty, best in the industry and i love the one i climb with


----------



## troythetreeman (Sep 12, 2011)

44 is so similar to a 46 in everything but power id would never even consider buying another
i love the 46 and the 66, no one builds a saw that pound for pound is better
smaller tho i prefer husky, they rip better, and again the 3120xp vs the 88, 3120 cuts circles around every 88 ive ever run, i love mine
i climb with an echo cs341
441 is the new 44, (440/044)
ive run one, its not a 46 by any means
if your saw is too "bucky" for you, run a less aggressive chain
one more thought on husqvarna, _no one_ has a better chain break


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 12, 2011)

I dont see why you wont go with the MS460. It is only 1 lb heavier but it also has .7 hp more and I believe it holds more fuel. I have a ms310 and a ms460. I grab the ms460 more often then the ms310. I have 3 different length bars (18", 24", 36") that I can run on the ms460 depending on what I am doing. Limb up using a ms880 with a 41" bar for a hour and any saw will be a feather weight after that. lol.


----------



## SawTech (Sep 20, 2011)

Tree Raptor said:


> thanks guys for the recomendations.... I went to the Stihl site and it only lists a MS441 (no MS440).
> 
> The MS441 lists weight same as MS460 (15.2 lbs)
> 
> ...


 
Here is a link: Stihl MS440

Any Stihl dealer in your area should have or can get you one, if not let me know and I can help you out.

IMO: The MS440 is ABSOLUTELY the way to go. Even stock you are getting lots more power than an MS362 and without the weight of an MS441 and a better old style engine. The MS441 is the newer, heavier, EPA compliant version of the MS440. But you need to act quickly, because the MS440 won't be around long.

Dave


----------



## fishercat (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yep,one of my dealers here has one.*



SawTech said:


> Here is a link: Stihl MS440
> 
> Any Stihl dealer in your area should have or can get you one, if not let me know and I can help you out.
> 
> ...


 
Not all dealers are real bright. Some aren't aware of the 440 being re released. Call around.


----------



## daytondedrick (Sep 26, 2011)

*440*

You cant go wrong with the 440, but I cannot say enough good things about my Dolmar 7900!


----------



## Tree Raptor (Sep 26, 2011)

daytondedrick said:


> You cant go wrong with the 440, but I cannot say enough good things about my Dolmar 7900!


 
I have heard good things about the Dolmar 7900. how would you compare it to the 440/460 as far as power/weight/reliability ?

the only thing that leans me towards another stihl is that I can changed bars from one to another if needbe, whereas can't do that with the Dolmar
as it would be my one and only..


----------

